# Whats on my shingles & how can I fix them?



## davidpnorton (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi all,

Just bought a new house and am eager to get the siding in order.

The shingles are pretty discolored. Mold/mildew . . . and pretty stubborn. I have tried some scrubbing, pressure washing - tried Cabot cleaner and even diluted bleach. This stuff is STUBBORN. These pics are pre attempted cleaning. The dark spots are almost hard - really don't come even with a finger nail . . . weird

Any ideas on how to remove or at least how to get a semi uniform look here?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2016)

There is always a chance someone killed moss with something you would spay on the lawn, then nothing will work that I know of.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqoR0l7zyKs[/ame]


----------



## davidpnorton (Sep 22, 2016)

i'm not sure I follow? killed moss? what does that mean?


----------



## kok328 (Sep 22, 2016)

I think that's natural stain of tanin (sp). 
Either that or some kind of fungus/disease.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2016)

If you have moss growing in the lawn, we have that alot up here and we spray it with moss killer and it turns black and dies. We get moss growing on roofs and walls in the shade and some people think it is good idea to use the same spay, but when it turns black and dies the stain from the black is permanent.


----------



## davidpnorton (Sep 22, 2016)

I understand  - thanks Nealtw. i'm leaning more towards artillery fungus or something which apparently doesn't come off. I just wish our home inspector said something about it . . .


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'll bet that it's the north side of your house.  It's what happens to white cedar shingles when left untreated.  The rest of the house is probably a nice silver grey.


----------



## davidpnorton (Sep 22, 2016)

strangely enough & beachguy005 it is the west side of the house that has it the worst. The north side is starting to turn silver - which is what I am after . . .


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2016)

I had never heard of  artillery fungus before, looks nasty.


----------



## davidpnorton (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah - I am really not positive nealtw . . . all I do know is it is a pain in the neck right now. back to scrubbing tomorrow to see if I can make some progress.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2016)

Have you tried a wire brush? and welcome to the site.


----------



## chrisn (Sep 23, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I had never heard of  artillery fungus before, looks nasty.



It most defiantly is NOT artillery fungus. What it is, I don't know .


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 23, 2016)

davidpnorton said:


> strangely enough & beachguy005 it is the west side of the house that has it the worst. The north side is starting to turn silver - which is what I am after . . .




I was trying to remember what side of my house was like that.  If you look at any white cedar shingled house in New England that hasn't been stained or painted, you'll see the exact same thing. Especially coastal communities.
One of the nice things about them is the ability to install and never have to touch them.  No painting or staining.  But you need to be able to live with the color.


http://www.houzz.com/white-cedar-shingle


----------



## VanMark (Sep 25, 2016)

I used Borax to remove mold and moss on an asphalt roof before.Not sure what it does to wood. Just sprinled on a coating and waited for the rain. Its been 2 years now and looks great


----------

